# Bio Spira



## ronkee (Jan 6, 2004)

I am going to set up my new 80 gal tank tomorrow. I already got the bio spira this afternoon. Of course, I kept it in the fridge. I am using Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Tap Water Filter System to filter the fresh water from the tap before entering into the tank. Do I still need to use any chemical to treat the water before I add in Bio Spira? This tank will be set up for 5 2-3" Caribe that I am going to order next week. Need some expert advise. Thanks.


----------



## bracksz28 (Nov 1, 2003)

if thay tap water filter takes out the chlorine and the chloramine then you should be fine, if they say it does not then you need to use some type of tap water nuetralizer. Let me know how that bio spira works out!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I've used Bio Spira a couple of times and I will agree it works wonders....Test your water everyday and it doesnt hurt to stick a few feeders in there to speed up the process.

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## ronkee (Jan 6, 2004)

thank you for the information. The water filter claims that it will remove chlorine, chloramine, ammonia and all other heavy metals. I got it from Petsmart.com for $29. I am going to filter the water first, then run a water test. After I will add a few feeder goldfish and the Bio Spira. The owner of the fish store told me that I can add the Bio Spira and my desire fish together at the same time. He told me that the Bio Spira will start to kick it right away.

It is really not cheap for a small pack of this bacteria. What was experience in Bio Spira in the past? I read the label and it suggests me to get the Bio Safe to use along with Bio Spira. Have you ever use Bio Safe?

Thanks.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Yes I've used bio-safe in conjunction with Bio-Spira. Both MarineLab products aren't very cheap so I suggest just picking up the Spira. Safe is not at all necessary, MarineLab's just mentioned it because that product is a MarineLab product.

Adding the feeders will speed up the process...add the Bio Spira and it will start to work within the 24 hours...you will start to notice during tests.

Let us know how it works, My 60 Gallon tank with 10 small feeders cycled my tank with the 48 hours...do plenty of tests and watch the health of the feeders, if your properly testing and observing the feeders within 3 days your tank should be cycled, although it doesn't hurt to wait about a week just to make sure.

Let us know how it works


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

I think the filter you describe is an ionic exchange filter. They produce RO/DI quality water good for reef tanks but tend to last only 25-50 gallons. They are unnecessary for fresh water tanks. If possible, I would take it back.

As for the Bio Spira, you need to add it at the same time as your fish, or at least add a comparable bio load of feeders at the same time. The Bio Spira bacterial colonies will establish themselves based on the bio-load present in the tank, so I would even recommend adding the Bio Spira one day after adding the fish. This seems to have worked the best for me having done three tanks so far. Having a little ammonia present for the bacteria right away seems like a good idea.

Good luck!


----------



## ronkee (Jan 6, 2004)

thank you for the info. In my area, all water has been added with chloramine. I tried to use other chemical to remove it, but the result is not very significant. Any suggestion? Otherwise, I have to use this filter to remove the chloramine. I know that Chloramine can kill fish in a very short time. I believe that the bacteria in Bio Spira can be killed by Chloramine as well.


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

Most water prep chemicals now remove chloramine as well as chlorine. I know Bio-Coat and Bio-Safe do. Do you have access to any of these?


----------



## ronkee (Jan 6, 2004)

I will check with the store where I bought my Bio Spira. On the back of the Bio Spira package, it suggest the customer to use the Bio Safe along with Bio Spira. Will you keep you post on the result of Bio Spira.


----------

